
Apple (2011) - applecore
http://worrydream.com/Apple/
======
dchuk
I don't really get the point of this post. OP was an experimental engineer at
a huge company, it's perfectly reasonable that he could have worked on whole
entire projects that never saw the light of day and that he isn't allowed to
show the world because he is not the owner, Apple is because they employed
him. He signed a contract agreeing to these things when he chose to work
there, I'm not sure what else he expected...

~~~
billyhoffman
That's his point.

Sometime you get to work on really a cool technology or project.
Unfortunately, if you leave a company, you often can't talk about it (not so
bad), and/or are cut off from working on/with those technologies again (for a
nerd, super bad).

What I got out of the post was to carefully consider this trade off. You may
fall in love with something that you can't (for legal, technical, whatever
reasons) work on outside of a specific company.

"Don't it always seem to go. That you don't know what you've got til it's
gone?"

------
j2kun
To Apple's credit, their new iOS language looks like it takes some of Bret's
ideas on real-time feedback to heart.

------
fixermark
This is a reasonable thing for people to know about doing design work for
Apple (or any other big name in the software industry).

On the other hand, I suspect Bret was paid for his time, which was probably
nice.

------
GuiA
Some context for people reading this and not understanding: this is the web
page of Bret Victor. Bret Victor worked at Apple from 2007 to 2010. After
working there, he gave a series of talks about independent research he did in
(for lack of a better word) interactive programming (just search for his name
on YouTube/Vimeo).

Apple announced a product today, Swift Playground, which is heavily
reminiscent of Victor's public work.

------
achompas
Ok, context for people:

This post is from 2011.

In one of his most popular talks from 2012, Bret demos a book-styled IDE. As
you write code on one side, the IDE updates a visual representation of that
code on the other side.
([http://vimeo.com/36579366](http://vimeo.com/36579366))

Apple just announced Playground, where you can see immediate feedback live in
your game as you tweak the code.
([http://photos.reportinglive.com/p/2014-06-02/f1401735099.jpg](http://photos.reportinglive.com/p/2014-06-02/f1401735099.jpg))

Today, we learn two interesting things:

(1) What Bret worked on while he was at Apple.

(2) The gestation period -- conception to release -- for a fascinating,
research-type software project at Apple (it seems to be ~3 years).

------
jameshart
For those who don't get it:

1) Note that this page about Apple is by Bret Victor.

2) Take a brief look at this Bret Victor presentation -
[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PUv66718DII)

3) Look at what Apple announced today -
[https://developer.apple.com/swift/](https://developer.apple.com/swift/)

4) consider whether this might mean that some of the things Bret worked on at
Apple might finally be seeing the light of day

5) discuss

------
3rd3
Please note that this is from 2011.

------
dang
This post was killed by user flags.

------
ebbv
This post is pure noise. With the chosen title the point seems to be "Look how
evil Apple is!" as though they are the only ones with NDAs? Ridiculous.

EDIT:

To the people down voting me, the submission's title was simply "Apple", and
the context of Brett having evangelized interfaces similar to what's being
offered with Swift in Xcode was missing. So this looked like pure Apple
bashing.

But even with this context, this is a weak submission. Interfaces like that
have been present for many years in JavaScript consoles attached to a browser
window.

